# Kindle Paperwhite 2 Freezing (MERGED)



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Anyone else having problems with their PW2 freezing? I just sat down and was reading and within about a hour and a half my 2 week old PW2 froze twice. I had to hard restart it and when it did it did it did not take me back to where I was reading. My wife also has a new PW2 and has had it freeze on her also. I'm not sure what to do, anyone have any suggestions.

Thanks in advance
Newt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...  I can't say that I've had it happen a lot--once or twice since I've owned it, perhaps..  Has it always been with the same book?

How many books do you have on it, Newt?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hasn't happened to mine.  Though I have noticed some slow down lately.  It's already getting full.   A restart zippied it right up though.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

It has only happened with the book I'm reading. The first book to be read on the PW. I have only 6 books on it.

Newt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....is your wife reading the same book, by chance?

I would delete the book from your device and redownload it from the cloud.  Sometimes there can be an issue with the book.  The Kindle should save your location. (Though you may want to note it, just in case.)

Betsy


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

I'll give downloading the book again and see what happens. 
No my wife is reading a different book.

Thanks
Newt


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine has frozen up a couple of times with different books.  It's the PW2 with 3G if that matters.  I'm keeping close tabs in case it happens more frequently.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Newt said:


> Anyone else having problems with their PW2 freezing? I just sat down and was reading and within about a hour and a half my 2 week old PW2 froze twice. I had to hard restart it and when it did it did it did not take me back to where I was reading. My wife also has a new PW2 and has had it freeze on her also. I'm not sure what to do, anyone have any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Newt


It's happened to me a couple of times, last time was yesterday. Screen freezes trying to turn a page and then it reboots on its own. When I go back to the book it opens on the first page, losing where I was. I thought it might be just mine, but I guess not. Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## writeisescape (May 18, 2013)

I can relate. I just got my KP 2 3 days ago, and am so happy with it. But, a few times it's frozen, it's scary. I"m afraid it'll break down and then I'll have to get a new one.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine has been freezing as well. It started after the update but I don't know if that had anything to do with it. It doesn't matter if it's a library book, a side loaded book or an Amazon purchase. Some I sync with audible books, some I don't. It happens with one book on the device or 20 books on the device. It requires a restart to get out of it. Next time it happens I'm done. Amazon can have this one back. At least I haven't given my PW1 away yet.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

5.4.2 firmware does freeze more frequently than 5.4.0 did. Hopefully they'll sort that out with the next firmware revision.


----------



## writeisescape (May 18, 2013)

Hi. I posted this in another forum but, I got a KP2 at Best Buy 2 days ago and it's frozen a few times. Just today, it froze in the Kindle Store when I was trying to go to the next page of books. I restarted it and it was fine, but should I be worried? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If this was the first time You had to restart, you might give it time to see if the restart fixed things. If you've had to restart it several times, and haven't had it very long I would call Kindle customer service. Do make sure that you call Kindle customer service and not the regular Amazon customer service.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> 5.4.2 firmware does freeze more frequently than 5.4.0 did. Hopefully they'll sort that out with the next firmware revision.


 Boy, do they have a lot to sort out in that next update!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you notice more frequent freeze ups since version 5.4.2 came down, provide feedback via the kindle support page so they know there's a problem.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If it freezes while you're in the Kindle store or on menus/homescreens, you've often moved too quickly/tried to give it too many commands and it's trying to catch up. Take your fingers off the screen and don't touch anything for a minute, it will often work again without a restart. While the Kindle firmware is relatively speedy, it's not like using a late model iPad or iPhone, and if you try and do things too fast, it *will* hang for a bit.

If it freezes while reading, that's typically another issue, and I've found that those types of freezes are the ones where I do have to restart to clear it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have had this happen to mine with firmware 5.4.0 and 5.4.2, and with several different books each time. I did mention it to a CS about 2 weeks ago, and he stated it wasn't a known problem. Hopefully a fix is in the works.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had to restart when the screen froze in the middle of a book, two or three times since I got the PW2 about six weeks ago. It's not a huge deal, although part of the hassle is not just the restart but finding my place because the "last read location" appears to revert back to some previous save point.

It doesn't appear very replicable so I haven't contacted Kindle CS, but I would say that the PW2 seems to be quite a bit less stable than my K3, which I don't remember restarting more than two or three times in as many years.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm still using 5.4.0 and have had this happen two or three times in the six weeks I've had the PW2. It is annoying, especially with losing the place after restarting, but it hasn't driven me back to the K3 yet. I hope they'll recognize the issue and fix it, but I won't upgrade until they also fix Cloud Collections.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been jinxed! Mine froze for the first time this evening just a few hours after I responded above. I restarted and things are running smoothly now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just connected this with the other thread about freezing. It appears that this is a problem introduced or made worse by the latest update.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine has frozen a few times after the update too.  The last couple of days the freezes occurred while I was browsing the Kindle Store, once in the midst of purchasing a book.  The "buying..." periods just kept cycling.  It's a 3G, if that is of interest, though I was using the home wi-fi at the time.

N


----------

